# How to mention PerC members?



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

Have I been summoned to some strange kind of jury duty?


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

@Crowbo


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

The question has been answered.


----------

